# Help with the true color of my bully.



## sarah.l1974 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarah.l1974 (Nov 28, 2016)

This is Rio. I rescued him from a shelter in Atlanta three years ago. Unfortunately they had just cropped his ears before they confiscated him and seven others from a fighting ring. He was only four months old. Words cannot express how much I love my bully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarah.l1974 (Nov 28, 2016)

Everywhere I take him someone will stop and ask me if he's a red nose. I'm not sure. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarah.l1974 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

His colour is champagne. It is a dilution of liver (red). Technically he does have a red nose, but that's just a colour, not a special breed or type of dog.


----------



## sarah.l1974 (Nov 28, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> His colour is champagne. It is a dilution of liver (red). Technically he does have a red nose, but that's just a colour, not a special breed or type of dog.


Thank you for responding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

